# First Walkies... Pic Heavy!! Worthwhile!!!! xxx



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

First walkies to the beach...and loved it... pic heavy hope you enjoy...  
Love Cody-Lee xxxx









Ready & Raring to go!! On the way to the beach... 








No Time for cuddles Daddy...I want to go an explore the beach...








Down with mummy by the waters edge...








First experience with the sea...bit unsure but not running in the other direction, pmsl!








I know it's coming but ah well....








Mummy saved me...yay!!!








My bootiful boy xxx








What's this stuff...hmmm sniff sniff! 








Such a poser!!!








off with daddy to explore...








oooo found some rocks 








Missing my mummy now tho...








Back mummy xxx








oooo that's better...love my coat on it's nice and warm!!!








Cuddles on the way home xxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

No one want to comment on me...

Sniff  xx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

lmao awww, hes such a little love ain't he!!
looks like he ain't scared of much.. i'd be running for the hills at the sight of ya wellies for sure hun!! lmao

Great pics thou, nice beach to
thx for sharing


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWW SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

omg. how cute is your puppy


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> No one want to comment on me...
> 
> Sniff  xx


Give us a chance 

Looks like you has a great time, Cody is one brave little pup, not worried at all about the sea.
Love the pic where you can see his reflection in the water.
Bet he's having a lovely snooze after all that fresh air.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic's and sweet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aawwwwwwwwwwww hes soooooooooocute, great pics, looks likr the 3 of you had a great time  xx

by the way love the wellies, I have a pair exactly the same lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

aww lovely, now you know where you will be going everyday


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

Really cute and mummy takes good photo's too!! Love the first one with daddy!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww thanx for all the comments.
Just got back from the pet store had to go and get a house collar and a collar for walkies and a new harness as Kevin lost the first harness on the beach! Numnut!! lol!!
Also got some treats for the little monkey...


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

fab pics and cody is so cute and tiny. looks like all 3 had a great time


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

fab pics, Cody looks like he is having a great time!


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

It looks like you all had a lot of fun.
He looks like a typical terrier, not affraid of anything


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Aww such cute pictures!  looks like you all enjoyed your day out  he looks adorable in his little coat!  and that last pic of you and him is lovely! take care xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

nice piccys.....he loved his first adventure!!.....lots more to come!!..


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

so cute love the coat and ure wellys.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awwww Cody is so sweet!!! He's absoloutely tiny 

Looks like he had a fab time!

and I love his little bald tummy on that last pic.....our Patterdale is a bit of a baldy underneath too!

Aww, he looks such a happy boy :thumbup:


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

Sooooooo cute my girls would lick him so much


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

hehe ahh thanks for your comments everyone.
he is fast asleep atm he loved it down there...  xx


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

awwww bless him cant believe how small his is awwwwww


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump Bump Bump...
showing him off again xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Aww he is so cute, looks like he loved the beach


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Missed this post yesterday somehow 

So gorgeous, fantastic!! Big smile on my face now - Thank you!!
And aren't you brave - look Mum no leash!!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I know, it was only because it is a secluded beach (he cant run off) and there was no dogs/humans there...it is practically a private beach !! 
Ideal altho as soon as we left it was back on to the exstension lead..found he seemed to follow us quite a lot tho which was good...
Thats why i bumped it...thought that way the ppl that missed it cud c it. xxx


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

He is a sweetie.....give him a big cuddle from me 
I bet he had a lovely sleep after his adventure. Lovely pics 
Awwwww bless.......:thumbup:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahh yeah, he come home covered in sea water, sand and mud so he had a nice warm bath and went for a sleep - good couple of hours lol!!


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Fab pics Looks like you had a super first outing together


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what great pics, he is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Ah thanx guys.
I took 95 pics in total everything he did was just 'special' and 'ah' 'wow' lol


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Ah thanx guys.
> I took 95 pics in total everything he did was just 'special' and 'ah' 'wow' lol


Hehe!! He has you right where he wants you!!! Smitten!:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I know!! So true!!
Every time i go out he gets a new toy!! Lol!!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

awwh, how sweet. so small!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics he is such a cutie xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Tiger likes Cody too...









I think he's jealous of the coat 









it's a mini-me!

:biggrin:


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 28, 2008)

aaawwwww, theyre lovely photos! looks like you live in a lovely place. codys very lucky


----------

